

Let's Map the Silicon Valley Startups - adamr
http://mappedinsiliconvalley.com/index.php

======
sethbannon
A similar (far more complete) effort in NYC:
[http://mappedinny.com/](http://mappedinny.com/)

~~~
WayneDB
I love it. Thanks for this.

------
adamr
Thanks for the support everyone. It's the first website I've made and worked
on so I'll be updating everything but it might take a little while. Glad to
see such a positive response. Keep pointing out the mistakes so I can get them
fixed!

------
zzleeper
Great job! Just a devil's advocate question.. why do you guys think that these
locations matter anyways, besides for mere curiosity of seeing them on a map?

[I'm thinking of doing some research about this, that's why I'm asking]

~~~
jaredsohn
It is great if you want to optimize for commute when looking for a job.

Obviously, location isn't the only factor that matters when choosing a job
(otherwise you might as well work at the corner McDonalds) but if you know
that your next job will have a great commute and/or be located in a convenient
place for your non-work life, it has some positives going in. Also, if an area
has a huge number of interesting companies in it, chances may be good that it
contains an interesting company that would be a good fit for you, one that you
might not have otherwise been aware of.

------
pserwylo
Nice simple, well implemented idea.

I have a question which often comes up when I hear about "startups" on HN or
in mainstream media. When is a company no longer a "startup"?

I know it's been addressed before, and there is no shortage of answers around
[0]. But I can't help but think that, given my intuitive understanding,
companies such as Atlassian are no longer startups.

[0] -
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=when+is+a+company+no+longer+a+star...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=when+is+a+company+no+longer+a+startup%3F)

~~~
Tossrock
Well, there's two parts to this question really. What makes a newly founded
company a startup in the first place, and when does such a company stop being
a startup?

The other comments addressed the first part (scalable business centered on
growth), but the second part is a bit more nebulous. pg gave an off the cuff
answer at YC's Work For a Startup day which was pretty insightful: "When
politics starts working."

------
RKoutnik
There's at least three errors on the map: Ludei, Leanplum, and Driveway
Software are all listed at 181 Fremont st, the _former_ home of RocketSpace
[0]. RS is now at 225 Bush and 180 Sansome.

[0] [http://rocket-space.com/](http://rocket-space.com/)

~~~
adamr
Thanks for pointing out the mistakes! Fixing them now.

------
level09
Nice work, Here here are some additional tips :)

1\. Overlapping markers problem can be resolved in a nicer way 2\. markers
will look nicer if replaced with vectors (svg) 3\. instead of loading all
companies to the client side you could load them through ajax and win some
performance

------
mountaineer
These are always fun. I did one 7 years ago for all of Web 2.0[1]. Didn't
crunchbase ever produce a mapped view? I thought they had at some point.

[1] [http://www.ryan-williams.net/web20map/](http://www.ryan-
williams.net/web20map/)

------
_august
A lot of the links are not right.. for example https//www.tripping.com is
missing the colon after https, so the site can't load.

Other than that, great idea! This is super useful when looking at potential
companies for job opportunities.

------
jaredsohn
Crunchbase Maps also does this:
[http://www.crunchbase.com/maps/city/San%2520Francisco](http://www.crunchbase.com/maps/city/San%2520Francisco)

~~~
dabomv93105
This is only for San Francisco. I think what they are trying to do is to unite
all of silicon valley on an easy to use, HTML5 driven user interface.
Crunchbase on the other hand, appears to have limited functionality and is
sparsely populated. Crunchbase' main product is not its company map, whereas
MISV has the potential to build out a platform that can provide real utility
for job hunters, investors, interns, etc.

~~~
jaredsohn
I mentioned Crunchbase maps since that was the first site that I was aware of
that did this kind of thing. It is certainly possible to do it better.

>This is only for San Francisco.

I just linked to the SF map (notice the URL); maps exist for other areas, too.

>Crunchbase on the other hand, appears to have limited functionality and is
sparsely populated.

Functionality-wise, the sites are pretty similar except Crunchbase maps
doesn't list jobs (location-based job search engines do exist, though) and to
alter information you need to go to another part of the site. Crunchbase maps
obviously looks aged and doesn't even include all data points on the same map
so this site is better in that regard.

However, if you include the non-SF maps Crunchbase maps has much more data
than this does (at least right now and some of that data may be outdated.)
They also offer a RESTful API and might (not sure) allow you lots of
flexibility for using that data (worth looking into at least).

------
jmspring
They show Double Dutch being down here in Santa Cruz, yet it is in the city.
Even on the map, they show the address as:

2601 Mission St, San Francisco, CA,

So, something is goofy.

~~~
adamr
Hey, something is going on with the addresses. I am verifying each one and
correcting the errors. Thanks for pointing these errors out!

------
gdltec
We are also working and looking to map tech companies in general, not only
startups at [http://www.thetechmap.com](http://www.thetechmap.com)

------
HistoryInAction
In touch with Shane @ Startup Genome?
[http://www.startupgenome.com/](http://www.startupgenome.com/)

~~~
adamr
messaged him, no response.

------
daharon
Startups in and around Tel Aviv:
[http://mappedinisrael.com](http://mappedinisrael.com)

------
chuckd1356
Let's not forget Portsmouth, NH... heh
[http://seacoast.io](http://seacoast.io)

------
AliAdams
[http://TechBritain.com](http://TechBritain.com) is doing that for the entire
UK

------
Alpert8
Great app! Very cool to see where all the start ups are. Also, this is useful
for job hunters.

------
zbowling
I know where several startups are located. Wish I could bulk add.

~~~
ekatz11
You can. Please email your information(in whichever format you prefer) to
sv@mappedinsiliconvalley.com and we will be happy to add them all to the
database. Thank you so much and we hope you enjoy the site

------
rileyk
what an incredible idea. this is such a great way to easily put startups in
touch with the rest of the world!

------
keefe
what's up with the peninsula being so empty?

